# Excel: Endzeit - Startzeit = Minuten?



## mille (25. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Ich möchte aus zwei unterschiedlichen Uhrzeiten die vergangenen Minuten ermitteln.

Bisher habe ich folgendes:
Startzeit     | Endzeit     |Differenz
19:00         | 19:30         | 00:30
06:00         | 08:20         | 02:20

Jetzt möchte ich aber statt 00:30 einfach 30 anzeigen bzw statt 02:20 halt 140 (für 2 Stunden und 20 Minuten)
Wie bekomme ich also aus der "Uhrzeit" unter "Differenz" die Stunden mit 60 multipliziert? und mit der anzahl der Minuten addiert?

MfG
mille


----------



## stanleyB (25. Juli 2006)

So in etwa?


----------



## mille (25. Juli 2006)

So, danke!

Ich hab nich dran gedacht, das ich noch die Formatierung für das Feld ändern muss =). Danke!


----------

